# EU Membership



## Robmaher (Jul 4, 2014)

If the UK were to withdraw from the EU, what do we think the effect on expats living in Portugal would be? Has the Portuguese government ever commented on this?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not heard comments either way. Doubt very much they'd be any change, Portugal has always been pro UK and Residency but I do think that any existing Residents who might well have ignored the requirement to register and make tax returns etc wake up and regularize their situation so their status is protected


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Residents who might well have ignored the requirement to register and make tax returns etc wake up and regularize their situation so their status is protected


Subtle


----------



## Jeff and Lynne (Nov 4, 2014)

We would love to retire to the Algarve in 2015 but this issue of the UK possibly leaving the EU in 2017 really concerns us.:noidea:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you move prior to any stupidly of the British Electorate voting out which is dependent on Cameroon getting re elected and you register correctly as Residents then it will have zero effect on you going forward, as you will be protected under current EU Law


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I think Cameron is just trying his hardeat to win back those that swerved off to Farage's camp on the back of the promise of immigration control if UKIP were to be elected. The government knows it cant restrict immigration from current and emerging EU countries as its against EU law, hence the need to withdraw. Also do not forget he doesn't want to pay the 'unpaid and owed' bilions back to the EU as part of an international agreement the UK had signed up to but has forgotten about. Thankfully I think the average 'blue' person reads papers above the level that The Sun is at, and can see the failings of leaving the EU so it is not likely to happen and its not on the 'red' agenda if they were to be elected.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I fully understand that the electorate are heartily fed up with some of EU issues such as immigration, asylum, benefits and the HRA getting in the way of justice and I wouldn't be in the least surprised if UKIP take a fair number of seats at the next election because of that and quite honestly the EU payments are truly ridiculous but time will tell if the UK will leave the EU. 

As for those of us who already have at least our first 5 year residencia, I think (and hope) we'll be OK but as has been said, those flying under the radar might find it's a different matter for them.


----------



## Jeff and Lynne (Nov 4, 2014)

*EU*

"British expatriates in the EU will be, in effect, the eggs that have to be broken to make the omelettes of those British politicians who feel uncomfortable living next to Romanians." 

Thank you for your reply, we are tempted to do that but there are lots of scary quotes as above in the media at the moment - especially with the new head of the EU saying he will not negotiate on the free movement rules with Cameron and Merkel this week saying that she now recognises that the UK may very well leave the EU.

This may result in no free emergency healthcare outside of the EU and pensions may not increase with inflation outside of the EU.

"The corollary of hearing fewer foreign languages spoken on British trains is that English would be spoken less often in European trains." which is very sad.

We are still tempted to come and arrange private healthcare but it all feels risky.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you say crazy quotes, think you worry far too much, if you plan your move under current legislation and register correctly you are regardless of what may happen if UK is stupid enough to pull out of EU protected. But should UK pull out then I think you will find it has far more obstacles and the likely outcome is that you would be treated exactly like a NON EU countryand would have to apply for Residence 

Free movement is a basic concept of EU so of course new head of EU & Mertel have to take a strong stand against some of ridiculous statements issuing from UK pundits & politicians or pseudo ones like Farage what other country elects an idiot to represent them in an organization he wants to take UK out off who coincidently has a German wife, would she be banned from UK?

UK would find it difficult to rescind any current agreements in place

Whatever happens as a Non Resident of UK Emergency Health Cover is only available to UK Residents not Non Residents your health cover here would be supplied by registering correctly with Social Services and the Health Service


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Presently for most places outside the EEA residents do not get the increments. You seem to be selecting quotes from print media to support your own anxieties. Have a look at the non-EU countries of Europe to see how they interact with the EU rather then media which is printed for profit and not to inform. 



Jeff and Lynne said:


> "British expatriates in the EU will be, in effect, the eggs that have to be broken to make the omelettes of those British politicians who feel uncomfortable living next to Romanians."
> 
> Thank you for your reply, we are tempted to do that but there are lots of scary quotes as above in the media at the moment - especially with the new head of the EU saying he will not negotiate on the free movement rules with Cameron and Merkel this week saying that she now recognises that the UK may very well leave the EU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff and Lynne (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Bodgie,

We are aware that we would currently not get increments to our UK pensions in various non-EU locations which would otherwise be attractive retirement destinations. 

The blogs we follow, such as that posted by Steve Peers (a Professor of EU and Human Rights Law at the University of Essex) suggests that if the UK withdraws from the EU then UK pensions may not increase with inflation for expats in Europe. Hopefully some measures will be put in place to avoid this but it is not certain. We both currently receive small private pensions which will be fine but our state pensions are not due until 2016 (Lynne) and 2019 (Jeff). 

We are just trying to be realistic rather than naïve in our plans to retire to the beautiful coast in Portugal.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Word is that the Winter Fuel Payment is about to cease, whether only to expats I do not know. This was one example of Brussels overruling the British Government to make all expat pensioners in the EU eligible to receive it. Prior to that it was only available to those who were already in receipt of it when they moved here. Not that the UK Government exactly publicised the fact.


----------



## Jeff and Lynne (Nov 4, 2014)

I think it is still paid in the UK. This is from July 2014:

"The Government remains committed to protecting key support for older people for the life of this Parliament, in line with Coalition Agreement.

Winter Fuel Payments are non-contributory and were originally introduced to give older people in the UK the reassurance they can keep warm during cold weather. However, following a European Court judgment, Winter Fuel Payments are now also made to eligible people living outside the UK in another European Economic Area (EEA) Member State and Switzerland.

To help return to the original policy intention, the Government intends to bring in an eligibility criterion, effective from winter 2015/16, based on country of residence with Winter Fuel Payments going only to eligible people living in EEA countries with colder climates.”


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well Portugal does fall within that criteria


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Jeff and Lynne said:


> I think it is still paid in the UK. This is from July 2014:
> 
> "The Government remains committed to protecting key support for older people for the life of this Parliament, in line with Coalition Agreement.
> 
> ...




I think that's a reprint from a 2014 petition so assuming the word to read is the original word and not a copy of a copy Your House of Commons Library has just supplied me with the 20 page document so I quote one section possibly out of context.

Winter Fuel Payments update
Standard Note:
SN06019



To be eligible for a Winter Fuel Payment, a person must have reached the relevant age threshold before the end of the “qualifying week” (for this year, 16-22 September 2013). The qualifying age is linked to the State Pension age for women, which is increasing gradually. This means that, to receive a payment this winter, a person must have been born on or before 5 January 1952. Further information on the rules, details of the payment arrangements for this winter and claim forms are available at the GOV.UK website.
People who qualified for a Winter Fuel Payment in the UK can continue to receive it if they move to another EEA state. Following a CJEU judgment relating to Incapacity Benefit, it is now also possible for someone already living abroad to qualify for a payment for the first time. From 2015, a new “temperature link” will mean that the WFP is no longer payable to people living in Cyprus, France, Gibraltar, Greece, Malta, Portugal or Spain.
Background to the scheme can be found in Library briefing SN/SP/599


----------

